# male flowers



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 27, 2010)

forgive my ignorance but do males have to be put into flower before you can get viable pollen ?


----------



## the chef (Feb 27, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## Hick (Feb 28, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> forgive my ignorance but do males have to be put into flower before you can get viable pollen ?



NO... if you have staminate(male) flowers shedding pollen, it matters not what hours of light they are under. I have had preflowers pollinated "by" preflowers before.


----------



## the chef (Feb 28, 2010)

But don't ya need light to get to that point?


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 28, 2010)

You need light but not the 12 hrs of darkness which indicates "flowering mode"
You are not going to get much pollen but the little gangs of preflowers can still pollinate females nearby.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 28, 2010)

so if a take a male thats been under 24/7 light, collect it's "preflowers" and rub them on a mature clone, i'll prolly get some seeds ?


----------



## Hick (Mar 1, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> so if a take a male thats been under 24/7 light, collect it's "preflowers" and rub them on a mature clone, i'll prolly get some seeds ?


..."probably"...


----------

